# Honda TRX 350 wiring diagram



## rsss (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for 1992 Honda TRX 350?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

look in maps an manuals , i may have it if not there i will look an post back


----------



## rsss (Sep 14, 2010)

There is not one in the Maps and Manuals. Also the wiring diagram for the '85 to '89 is not the same.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have a manual for the 2000-2006 , i may be able to help u


----------



## rsss (Sep 14, 2010)

The older trx 350 is different from the newer ones.


----------

